

How to backup a mongodb database from a docker container to host - christian_fei
http://christian.fei.ninja/Backup-mongodb-database-from-docker-container-to-host/

======
pavel_lishin
Probably not a great idea to delete the /tmp folder altogether.

~~~
christian_fei
good idea, thanks

